# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Piktori dhe skenografi Agim Zajmi

## angeldust

1. Viti 1990

2. Sovraniteti shqiptar

----------


## MI CORAZON

Piktura e dytë si me qenë versioni albanez i *The Kiss-it* të *Klimt-it .* :)

----------


## angeldust

Rozafa

Zana shqiptare

Nene shqiptare qe mbron bijte e saj

----------


## angeldust

Peisazhe shqiptare

1. Berati

2. Saranda

3. Pranvera ne Tirane

----------


## angeldust

Hajde Korason se pyeta dhe nje tjeter te shtrydhe trute ca filmi eshte ky dhe s'ta mori vesh njeri. :D Na i perkthe pak nga gjuha e ekranit dhe ne te shkreteve qe s'marrim vesh.

----------


## Fiori

Me pelqyen keto pikturat e Zajmit, me shume per faktin qe jane shqiptare. Nuk i kisha hasur me pare.


Korazoni flet per pikturen "The Kiss" te Gustav Klimt . Per me shume mund te shkosh ketu.

----------


## angeldust

I mbani mend keto skenografi? 

1. Lumi i vdekur




2. Konstandini dhe Doruntina... me patjeter :)

----------


## angeldust

s'po me postohen si pics.... ne progress thote dhe hic.

Faleminderit per sqarimin Fiori. S'di pse me vajti mendja automatikisht nga Korasoni ne filma... e pandergjegjshme fare. :D

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Me pelqyen keto pikturat e Zajmit, me shume per faktin qe jane shqiptare. Nuk i kisha hasur me pare.
> Korazoni flet per pikturen "The Kiss" te Gustav Klimt . Per me shume mund te shkosh ketu.



Mbaj mend kur isha e vogël , kishim një album në shtepi , ku  midis të tjerave ishte edhe "The KISS" . Ehhhhh, ç'hiqja...rrotullohesha ndonjëherë edhe 360 gradë, për ta parë e kuptuar më mirë..:)

----------


## angeldust

Edhe kjo me beri pershtypje

*Vallja shqiptare*

... me beri pershtypje se tupanet e ketyre duken si bishti i shkabes ne flamur.

Kjo e dyta peisazh shqiptar.

----------


## MI CORAZON

> Edhe kjo me beri pershtypje
> 
> *Vallja shqiptare*
> 
> ... me beri pershtypje se tupanet e ketyre duken si bishti i shkabes ne flamur.


Ç'do të thotë tupan, sipas teje Angeldust ? Edhe s'duken si shkabë por si gjeldeti. :)

Piktura e dyte është e njohur, po ashtu edhe skenografia e "Lumi i vdekur" dhe "Kostandini dhe Doruntina ".

----------


## angeldust

Opo tani s'do ti... bisht shkabe, po jo nga ato me pak pupla. Mua ai mendim me beri te terhiqem nga ajo pikture.

Tupan ju thone daulleve dhe atyre fustaneve te malsise qe qendrojne ashtu si kembore. Sa here flasin per martese, tupanat permendin... fjalor te shqipes se sotshme s'kam. :)

----------


## angeldust

AGIM ZAJMI: Skenograf, Piktor, 
Profesor në Akademinë e Arteve të Bukura te Shqipërisë, President i "Shoqatës Mbarëkombëtare të artistëve figurative", "Artist i Popullit ", "Artist i Merituar", "Me Titullin Profesor" etj.

Lindi në Tiranë në datën 28 Nëntor 1936.

Studimet
  Kryen studimet e larta për pikturë, skenografi-kostumografi në Shën-Petersburg, Rusi, studime që ai i mbaron në vitin 1961. Në të njëjtin vit fillon punë si skenograf në Teatrin e Operës dhe Baletit dhe pak më vone punon kryesisht në Teatrin e Kombëtar të Tiranës. Kohë mbas kohe punon edhe me Teatrin e Kosovës dhe të Shkupit (Maqedoni).

Nga viti 1978 edhe sot e kësaj dite është profesor në Akademinë e Arteve të Tiranës.


Veprat  
 Veprat e tij janë ekspozuar në shumë vënde të botës, si për shembull në France, Angli, Itali, Gjermani, Austri, Turqi, Greqi, Egjipt etj. Pikturat e tija në pikturë bëjnë pjesë në Koleksionin e Galerisë së Arteve Kombëtare (Tiranë) dhe në koleksione në vënde të tjera te botës.

Aktualisht disa nga vepart e tija janë të ekspozuara ne sallën e pritjes (për delegacionet e huaja) në Kryeministrinë e Shqipërise.


Cmimet kombetare 
M Është fitues i shumë çmimeve kombëtare në pikturë dhe skenografi. Për merita si artist është nderuar:

- Në vitin 1975 me titullin "Artist i Merituar i Republikës së Shqipërise".

-Në 1991 me titullin e lartë "Artist i popullit të Republikës së Shqipërisë".

-Në vitin 1995 i jepet titulli "Profesor" (për sherbimin ndaj popullit shqipëtar që ai ka dhënë duke përgatitur dhe nxjerë në jetën shoqërore shqipëtare, artiste dhe skenografë te rinj).


Mirenjohja kombetare 
m Mbi krijimtarinë e tij janë botuar libra të ndryshëm dhe janë realizuar disa filma dokumentar, të transmetuar në Radio Televisionin Shqipëtar.


Me shume... 
  Eshtë president i "Shoqatës mbarëkombëtare të Artistëve Figurativ" shoqatë që e ka qendrën në Tiranë, por que bashkëpunon me artiste në të gjitha anët e kombit shqipëtar (Kosovë, Maqedoni, Greqi dhe diasporë).

----------


## Cobra1

Me pelqyen shum te bukura dhe te goditura  urime mos ndaloni tna sillni dhe te tjera 
Faleminderit  Cobra 1

----------


## Albo

*Ndahet nga jeta piktori i mirënjohur Agim Zajmi*


TIRANE-Ka ndërruar jetë në moshën 77 -vjeçare në Tiranë piktori i njohur Agim Zajmi. Skenografi më i vlerësuar në teatrin shqiptar. Studioi pikturë dhe skenografi në San Petersburg, Rusi, ku u diplomua më 1961. 

Pas diplomimit filloi punën si skenograf në Teatrin e Operës dhe Baletit, por më vonë punoi kryesisht në Teatrin Kombëtar të Tiranës. Herë pas herë realizon skenografi në teatrot e Kosovës dhe Shkupit. 

Duke filluar nga viti 1978 ka punuar si profesor në Akademinë e Arteve të Tiranës. Ka ekspozuar veprat e tij në pikturë në Francë, Itali, Angli, Greqi, Turqi, Austri, Egjipt, etj.

 Një pjesë e këtyre veprave ruhen në koleksionin e Galerisë Kombëtare të Arteve në Tiranë si dhe koleksione private në vende të ndryshme të botës.

Homazhet zhvilohen nesër në orën 12:00 te Universiteti i Arteve. 


(a.n/BalkanWeb)

----------


## Brari

Lamtumirë Agim Zajmit, ideatorit të skenografisë moderne
 12 




Kulturee Martë, 5 Nëntor, 2013 | 13:43 pm
U përcoll dje në banesën e fundit piktori dhe skenografi, homazhet në Universitetin e Arteve.

Muntaz Dhrami: Dashuria e madhe e tij, Kosova, e trajtoi në pikturë.

Autori i dhjetëra skenografive në opera dhe teatër, nënshkruesi i qindra pikturave, Agim Zajmi, u përcoll dje për në banesën e fundit. Në hollin e Universitetit të Arteve, ku ai dha mësim prej vitit 1978, u mbajtën homazhet në nder të Piktorit të Popullit, i cili u nda nga jeta në moshën 77-vjeçare. Miq, të afërm, kolegë e studentë, i dhanë lamtumirën e fundit. Një tufë me lule edhe nga ministrja e Kulturës, Mirela Kumbaro, e cila nderoi artistin në këtë takim të fundit. Të gjithë kanë diçka për të kujtuar, nga një jetë e gjatë artistike së bashku. Disa e kujtojnë që nga koha e Liceut, të tjerë nga studimet në Leningrad, nga bashkëpunimet e para. Regjisori dhe dramaturgu Mihal Luarasi kujton bashkëpunimin e parë me Zajmin, për realizimin e operës Karmen, kur sapo ishte kthyer nga Leningradi. Është humbje e madhe, sepse Agimi është një nga themeluesit e skenografisë moderne shqiptare. Ishim shokë të vjetër, që në Liceun Artistik, madje edhe në Leningrad kemi studiuar bashkë. Duke punuar së bashku në Fakultetin e Arteve Figurative, ajo miqësi fillestare u forcua edhe më tepër, sepse u bëmë bashkëmoshatarë edhe në krijimtari. Krijimtaria e tij është shumë e pasur në gjininë e kompozimit, në gjininë e portretit dhe me shumë dashuri Agimi trajtoi temën që e kishte aq për zemër, temën e Kosovës. Në skenografi ai ka lënë gjurmë të fuqishme. Publiku i ka parë dhe i ka vlerësuar ato. Është një humbje e ndjeshme për ne dhe familjen e tij, por ngushëllohemi me faktin që veprat e tij janë në skenat tona, janë në Galerinë Kombëtare të Arteve dhe shumë galeri të qyteteve apo në koleksione jashtë vendit, thotë skulptori Muntaz Dhrami. Sipas tij, Zajmi në çdo gjini që trajtoi ishte i suksesshëm, por ai do të veçonte atë që kishte më për zemër, Kosovën. Ka shumë kompozime që ai ia ka kushtuar temës së Kosovës. Si me origjinë nga Kosova, ishte e natyrshme lidhja e tij më të, por gjithashtu ai ka trajtuar edhe portretin e malësorëve, të nuseve të Kosovës, pra një diapazon i gjerë, thotë Dhrami. 
Krijimtaria e Agim Zajmit shtrihet në një hapësirë kohore 40- vjeçare, ku numërohen realizimet e rreth 250 skenografive në teatrot e Shqipërisë, Kosovës dhe Maqedonisë dhe me rreth 3000 kostume. Ka realizuar skenografitë e veprave operistike dhe teatrore, si Lumi i vdekur, Kostandini dhe Doruntina, Sheherezadja, Filumena Marturano, Gjenerali i ushtrisë së vdekur etj. Një vend të veçantë në krijimtarinë e tij zinte piktura, e shpërndarë nëpër koleksione private. Ndër to 37 vepra janë pjesë e fondit të Galerisë Kombëtare të Arteve.

panorama

-

----------

